# Camzoo Frozen



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Has anyone bought frozen from Camzoo? I want to order 50 frozen pinks but last time i did (from another company) i ended up with a big bag of mush.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Has anyone bought frozen from Camzoo? I want to order 50 frozen pinks but last time i did (from another company) i ended up with a big bag of mush.


camzoo are good : victory:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

camzoo arent posting frozen out at the moment due to the weather


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

sorry its now changed, they say to phone orders in and they will advise a shipping date depending on the weather.
they wont send pinks on their own tho, you would have to collect them


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Oh ok, no worries. I thought they sent them mail order hence the delivery price?

I`ll look elsewhere then.: victory:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

They do deliver, weather permitting, but you can't buy 'just' pinks or fluffs. They have to be in with other frozen items.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

saxon said:


> They do deliver, weather permitting, but you can't buy 'just' pinks or fluffs. They have to be in with other frozen items.


really ??... oh bugger there goes that idea then.......goes and search for frozen foods shops that take paypal


----------



## Ribs (Jul 3, 2007)

Frozen Direct


Has anybody had any dealings with this company?

Good/bad results?

Ta for any responses!!

Rich


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Ribs said:


> Frozen Direct
> 
> 
> Has anybody had any dealings with this company?
> ...


I've got off Frozen Direct a couple of times & was happy with them........:smile:


----------



## LlanfairPG (May 20, 2007)

I didn't rate Camzoo to be honest, The Mice were way undersized and everything was defrosted!! They did send replacements, but they were the same.

Have never tried anyone else.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

my big snake wont touch the camzoo mice....in fact he wont eat at all


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

i will be sticking too honey brook now 

i had a delivery from camzoo that was completely defrosted 

and they all stank ,also i sold a snake that was being offered rats

and it turned out they were camzoo rats and the snake was leaving them 

thats bad!



i breed my own now so hope fully i wont buy another crap rodent ever!!!!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ordered mice from here and the bags where short by 10 mice maybe one or to ad not mind but tens a bit much


----------



## LlanfairPG (May 20, 2007)

I would have used Honeybrook as they seemed exceptionally professional but they had no weaners when I needed them. They didn't expect to be getting any in anytime soon either.

I will be trying them again when I need more, just have 100 mice and weaners to get through before that though.


----------

